# [portage]Â¿paludis sustituto de portage? (abierto)

## aj2r

El otro dÃ­a encontrÃ© a paludis, y me preguntaba si realmente es el futuro sustituto de portage y si alguno lo habÃ©is probado.

----------

## achaw

Interesante. Segun el autor (Traduccion no literal) Porque no arreglar portage? Porque portage esta demasiado mal como para ser arreglado

Alguien lo probo? Esta en portage emerge -s paludis, ironico?   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

yo desde luego no lo voy a probar... empiezas asÃ­ y acabas haciendo apt-get para instalar cosas...

----------

## gringo

yo lo tengo instalao y funciona mu bien la verdad. Puede coexistir con portage perfectamente ( al menos en mi experiencia) asi que no veo porque no se va a poder probar.

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo lo tengo instalao y funciona mu bien la verdad. Puede coexistir con portage perfectamente ( al menos en mi experiencia) asi que no veo porque no se va a poder probar.
> 
> saluetes

 

Â¿es realmente mÃ¡s rÃ¡pido?

----------

## Neodraco

Alomojó me equivoco, pero sería extraño que paludis llegara a ser oficial puesto que ciaran no forma parte del equipo de desarrolladores de Gentoo. No creo que los desarrolladores dejen la parte más crítica del sistema en manos de alguien que no pertenece a la organización. Sólo recordar que también existe pkgcore, que esta desarrollado por (ex) desarrolladores de portage, y del cual se tomaron prestadas algunas mejoras para portage 2.1, si mal no recuerdo. Tanto pkgcore como paludis implementan muchas ideas interesantes.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¿es realmente más rápido?

 

Lo son, lo son... aunque dificilmente podrían ser más lentos que portage   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## logos

Pero en que consiste exactamente? También compila los paquetes como el portage? En que se diferencia exactamente de este?

Salu2!

----------

## achaw

Lo probe y me dio miles de errores. Primero segui la guia de configuracion automatica, despues hice la manual...funciono en parte. Portage sera un elefante lento pero tiene respaldo oficial y seguro.

Saludos

----------

## artic

Algun managert para gentoo que instale binarios?????

----------

## achaw

 *artic wrote:*   

> Algun managert para gentoo que instale binarios?????

 

rpm y dpkg?

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo son, lo son... aunque dificilmente podrían ser más lentos que portage 

 

juas   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pero en que consiste exactamente? También compila los paquetes como el portage? En que se diferencia exactamente de este? 

 

http://paludis.pioto.org/portagedifferences.html

 *Quote:*   

> Lo probe y me dio miles de errores

 

seguramente porque paludis es mucho mas estricto, vete mirándolos uno por uno y verás como al final vale la pena.

saluetes

----------

## Ferdy

Decir que 'con mucho más estricto' gringo quiere decir que paludis prefiere decirte 'esto no puedo hacerlo' a hacerlo mal.

- ferdy

----------

## Joaquin24

 *Quote:*   

> Algun managert para gentoo que instale binarios?????

 

estaba buscando algo parecido ayer....

```
[ Results for search key : conary ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  app-admin/conary [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.19

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 730 kB

      Homepage:      http://wiki.rpath.com/wiki/Conary

      Description:   repository-based system management and package-building tool

      License:       CPL-1.0

*  app-admin/conary-policy [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 30 kB

      Homepage:      http://wiki.rpath.com/wiki/Conary

      Description:   distribution policy for the conary package manager

      License:       CPL-1.0
```

capaz a alguien le sirve... 

aquí  ...una guía de comandos

http://wiki.rpath.com/wiki/Conary:QuickReference

según lo poco que vi es bastante nuevo y usa python.....

tiene pinta...!!

juaaz  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   bastante completito

```

System Modification

  emerge        Build software from source and install it on the system

  erase         Erase software from the system

  revert        Revert the journal from a failed operation.

  rollback      Roll back operations stored in the rollback stack

  update        Update or install software on the system

  updateall     Update all the software on the system

```

edit:no esta roto hay k registrarse acá... 

http://www.rpath.com/rbuilder/

----------

## OnekO

Pues a mi portage me gusta... ¿Lento? Puede, pero en 3 años no me ha dado ningun disgusto, y he instalado/desinstalado todo lo que he querido y mas. Si lo comparo con los otros gestores que he probado (yum, apt, urpmi) portage gana de calle en lo que a mi me interesa: estabilidad.

----------

